# FandyFire S3



## PEU (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it me or the DX fandyfire S3 is a sad clone of a McGizmo McLux III T?

check for yourself:

Fandyfire: _*[link removed - DM51]

*_McLux: http://frenchyled.free.fr/McLuxIII_3.html


Pablo


----------



## purelite (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah a dead ringer copy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks more like the III PD to me with the anodizing and stainless bezel. I think Kaidomain or somewhere else has it as well under a slightly less stupid brand name.. 

I really don't understand why so many manufacturers/suppliers persist with 'scroll through menu' interfaces with strobe and SOS modes though.


----------



## nbp (Jan 3, 2012)

That most certainly is a copy of the III PD, albeit with a clicky not a piston. Even the clip is a copy of Don's. :shakehead

Too bad the Fandyfire is a crappy piece of junk and doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Don's work. 

My McLux III T may have cost $778.30 more than that Fandyfire, but it was worth every penny of it.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 3, 2012)

"Fandyfire"...LOL! I've heard ALL the X-Fire's now...thank goodness the original is till keepin' up!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 4, 2012)

For a second I read Friendlyfire.
I thought to myself, Jesus wept someone named a light Friendlyfire?!!

Fandyfire's pretty damn bad too haha. Way to go ripoff morons


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 4, 2012)

maybe it was friendlyfire first, then when they realized it meant something bad, changed the first word to fandy... hehahhaha


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Jan 4, 2012)

I know copying sucks and they shouldn't do that...But at least come up with a cool name! What is so hard about that. Even if this liht as made out of gold I would be embarrass to show it off because its so Fandy...


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 4, 2012)

It does not get any better when you check the meaning of the word in the Urban dictionary.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 4, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> It does not get any better when you check the meaning of the word in the Urban dictionary.



I nearly snorted my drink when I read meaning #3  :sick2: :duh2:


----------



## purelite (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG!! Thanx for the direction to those mvyrmnd

I did snort my coffee!!! I might have to but the light just for the novelty factor and I would chuckle everytime I look at it. The fact that poeple would sit down and put a word to something like definition three is amazing also.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 4, 2012)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I know copying sucks and they shouldn't do that...But at least come up with a cool name! What is so hard about that. Even if this liht as made out of gold I would be embarrass to show it off because its so Fandy...



Well, at least it's Fandy! Imagine if it was called FannyFire... haha


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 5, 2012)

Guess what guys? There are other brands of lights such as SacredFire and SuperFire!

Holy fire and heroic fire anyone?


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 5, 2012)

In my best comic book guy voice, (from the Simpson's....) 

"Worst.. name.. EVER!"

I love the looks of these lights. Hey, it's the poor man's McLux!


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh shucks! I see my name stuck somewhere in the brand. FandyFire??? Chinese morons who couldn't get the name right! And to make matters worst, couldn't come up with a good design of their own!


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't realize it was called "fandyFire" at first. I thought it was "FriendlyFire" when I first saw this post.
How do they come to know about the things they copy when reverse engineer these things? Think they have a CPF prowler here on our boards then bought one shipped to China and reverse engineered it? That is a bit disconcerting guys. 
Doesn't seem like there is a clear way to stop this from happening. I know I ask lots of questions with detail but I am curious about this too I.


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 5, 2012)

If you are going to make a cheap copy of something, 
you might as well make a copy of the most expensive light you can find I guess.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 5, 2012)

yes, either the most expensive light or maybe the light which seems to be selling best. 

as for the copying of designs, it's been going on since time in memorial. Remember when the all our home appliances were Made in USA? Then eventually it was Made in Japan, then Made in Taiwan, now it's all Made in China?


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 5, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> yes, either the most expensive light or maybe the light which seems to be selling best.
> 
> as for the copying of designs, it's been going on since time in memorial. Remember when the all our home appliances were Made in USA? Then eventually it was Made in Japan, then Made in Taiwan, now it's all Made in China?


I don't fully agree. The Japanese copied the concept but refined it and made it even better whereas the Chinese copied it entirely and in some worst case scenarios made it worst.


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 5, 2012)

I just made a DX order yesterday, now I am thinking I should have gotten one of these too...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 5, 2012)

brandocommando said:


> I just made a DX order yesterday, now I am thinking I should have gotten one of these too...


Let's just say I am too poor to buy cheap. I have seen a few DX lights that my friend have bought as gifts and they do have ultra poor workmanship as well as soldering job, not to mention that they always seem to have over-rated lumen ratings and/or are way over-driven so much so the emitter don't last long. I would rather have paid more for a good light than pay many times for a cheapie that gives me never ending headaches, and not to mention the long waiting time to deliver something over.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 5, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> I don't fully agree. The Japanese copied the concept but refined it and made it even better whereas the Chinese copied it entirely and in some worst case scenarios made it worst.



A colleague of mine used to repair MRI machines for GE. He was shown a Chinese engineered copy of one of these machines, and was told how they managed to make it so much cheaper.

They take a working unit and start stripping components from it until it fails. Then they put the last one back. Everything they removed was a cost saving.

I'm sure this isn't always the case, but it has happened before.


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope they come out with a counterfeit TRI-V soon! 

(That's the only way I will ever afford one...):shakehead:shakehead


----------



## purelite (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, what about using it as a host? Just gut it and do it up right?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 5, 2012)

Let's just be appreciative that they aren't trying to sell it as if it were a handmade Ti light with top of the line components, they aren't selling it as a McGizmo McLux, and are actually pricing it close to what it should be. 

I have always wanted a McGizmo McLux. However, I will never be able to justify buying one when I could buy enough food for almost a year for the same price. Rather, I just lurk on here and drool whenever someone posts some pretty shots of the lights in their many different configurations and customizations. I guess this fandyfire could almost be seen as a compliment for McGizmo. Now, if only I could mod it to "piston drive"


----------



## SirJohn (Jan 5, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> For a second I read Friendlyfire.
> I thought to myself, Jesus wept someone named a light Friendlyfire?!!
> 
> Fandyfire's pretty damn bad too haha. Way to go ripoff morons



Fandyfire is bad, but this is still the all time worst:



See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


----------



## skyfire (Jan 5, 2012)

ROFL... omg Uranusfire takes the prize!!!
i kind of want one of those now:shrug:

but not that particular model, it looks like some kind of plug or something.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 5, 2012)

skyfire said:


> but not that particular model, it looks like some kind of plug or something.



This is a family friendly forum, there'll be none of that sort of talk here mister!


----------



## nein166 (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone else seen the PrairieFire brand:lolsign:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 6, 2012)

No PantyFire links please... :sick2:


----------



## richpalm (Jan 11, 2012)

_*[Troll post removed - DM51]*_


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought I heard it all until I heard Fandyfire. Hehe.

Seriously though has anyone purchased one of these? I know brandocommando was on the fence, but I was looking for some actual reviews. Not expecting much from this light of course, but thought it would be a fun review.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 12, 2012)

nbp said:


> My McLux III T may have cost $778.30 more than that Fandyfire, but it was worth every penny of it.



Not sure why this is making me laugh so hard. :duh2:

I like how the FandyFire page title says 300lm S3 and the page content says 600lm. Maybe I believe the former.


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 12, 2012)

This is kind of an odd thread for a budget light forum isn't it? This is more or less the type of light that you would expect to find here. No one has actually mentioned whether it's a decent light or not (who actually knows that is).

Sure the name is silly. Most of them are. Surefire actually sounds kind of cheesy to if we didn't already know to associate it with a well made product. I don't think any of Don's business is effected at all.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 12, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> This is kind of an odd thread for a budget light forum isn't it? This is more or less the type of light that you would expect to find here. No one has actually mentioned whether it's a decent light or not (who actually knows that is).



No one can say with certainly this didn't come out of the same factory as the "original."


----------



## Vesper (Jan 13, 2012)

jondotcom said:


> No one can say with certainly this didn't come out of the same factory as the "original."



oo: Off to the corner with you!


----------



## Sno4Life (Jan 23, 2012)

So, anyone get one of there interesting, albeit ridiculously named, lights?


----------



## willieschmidt (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't say I tried the S3 but have tried Fandyfire SLT-V6. Heck of budget light thrower with dual modes and an XML. Funny name but good light.


----------



## rshack (Feb 4, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> I don't fully agree. The Japanese copied the concept but refined it and made it even better whereas the Chinese copied it entirely and in some worst case scenarios made it worst.



Re: your statement re: Japanese manufacturing... not at first, they didn't. At first, they just plain copied. Only after they got their quality thing down pat did they start improving and adding things. But that was later, not at first. For example, the first Toyota Jeep-like things imported here had an exact-but-uncredited copy of a Chevy "Stovebolt 6" engine. Their first cameras that came over here were nothing but cheap Leica copies. The list of such things is endless.

Their contributions came in a later phase. Even though we now take it for granted, they certainly didn't start out that way.


----------



## mccririck (Feb 4, 2012)

nbp said:


> That most certainly is a copy of the III PD, albeit with a clicky not a piston. Even the clip is a copy of Don's. :shakehead
> 
> Too bad the Fandyfire is a crappy piece of junk and doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Don's work.
> 
> *My McLux III T may have cost $778.30* more than that Fandyfire, but it was worth every penny of it.



My god, no flashlight is worth that. I'll take the Fandyfire please Bob.


----------



## chewy78 (Feb 10, 2012)

DM51 said:


> No PantyFire links please... :sick2:


 lmfao


----------



## varmint (Feb 11, 2012)

At the local gunshows here there is a exibitor that sells HotFire brand, he was showing me one and it would not even turn on!


----------



## jondotcom (Feb 24, 2012)

nbp said:


> My McLux III T may have cost $778.30 more than that Fandyfire, but it was worth every penny of it.





Dang and I'm still waiting for the price on the S3 to go down!
I would love to see a comparison review.


----------



## varmint (Feb 24, 2012)

There is a fellow and his wife who sell lights locally at gun and knife shows that sell a brand named "HotFire" they are very poor in workmanship.... When he demoed them to me the 1st one would not even turn on.


----------



## jondotcom (Feb 24, 2012)

varmint said:


> There is a fellow and his wife who sell lights locally at gun and knife shows that sell a brand named "HotFire" they are very poor in workmanship....


What does that mean? I want the S3 due to the cutting edge milling process. I can always change out the switch/emitter/driver.


----------



## how2 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have bought the Trustfire version of this light. Will post images and answer question when I get it.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 29, 2012)

The FandyFire is so yesterday. Its the UranusFire that I'm keen on acquiring.


----------



## nbp (Feb 29, 2012)

mccririck said:


> My god, no flashlight is worth that. I'll take the Fandyfire please Bob.



And some people buy expensive brand name clothes, go out clubbing/drinking every weekend, pay $6 a pack for smokes, or gamble. 

I don't do any of that, I don't think any of that is worth it....but I have a handful of nice lights.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 29, 2012)

At least "Super" and "Ultra" and "Spider" and "Uranus" and "Trust" don't have a funky urban meaning.... Don't google Fandy.


----------



## nbp (Mar 1, 2012)

jondotcom said:


> No one can say with certainly this didn't come out of the same factory as the "original."



:shakehead:



jondotcom said:


> Dang and I'm still waiting for the price on the S3 to go down!
> I would love to see a comparison review.




It would be like comparing filet and tree bark.


----------



## seahunt (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, I bought one.
First impression: Nice looking, good finish and trim;
Second impression: Clean, good threads, o-ring on head too small-won't seal, hmmmm;
Pop-in AW: turns on, three mode, medium and low are too bright, high 200+ lumens, clean beam;
Oh,Oh, What's this! One clip screw loose and stripped. Can go up in size-no sweat. 
And, after just 15 mins, switch stops working. Sometimes yes, mostly no.
Try and trouble shoot, no go. Lego-in a Mcclicky without brass fitting ring. Ha! Works with a small strip of Cu tape to make circuit to unanodized threads,and remove stud inside rubber cap. It's snug, without movement. Hopefully finish of fix-up. Alas, get what you pay for!
Anyone else run in to fixable, or not, problems?
Regards, Chuck


----------



## Chicago X (Mar 18, 2012)

My clip was as stiff as a banana peel, and was immediately removed.


----------



## nbp (Mar 18, 2012)

Had to put Don's authentic parts in the cheap imitation just to make it run, that is hilarious.


----------



## seahunt (Mar 21, 2012)

NBP,
Just makes me shake my head in befuddlement!
Can they not even begin to think of quality??
For a few more dollars they could have a better light
that maybe would sell. Now all they are getting is horselaughs.
Sad.
Regards, Chuck


----------



## Paul6ppca (Apr 3, 2012)

how2 said:


> I have bought the Trustfire version of this light. Will post images and answer question when I get it.


 I got mine,it machiened pretty well, anno is nicely done, nice SS bezel and tailcap, pretty easy to mod, my switch was glitchy but progold seems to have fixed it. Nice beam. Bright.no artifacts. No epoxy/paste holding led in place, to transfer heat. Overall Im pretty pleased,as long as switch keeps working it will take some time to prove itself.
I do have a spare mcgizmo switch for back up if needed. overall its worth $21.


----------

